# Does anyone like Animal Collective, or know of them?



## Beer Mortal (Mar 25, 2009)

Just curious to see how many people enjoy,have heard, or listen to Animal collective the band.
Ive listened to them awhile and just recently saw a few of their videos, which are very well done and abstract. they fit the music perfectly.
I have a weird taste in music i guess, since no one I know around here likes them.
Anyways their on tour now, so Im excited.


----------



## ReturnTrip (Mar 26, 2009)

yes, they're pretty good. i think sometimes you have to be in the mood for them but for the most part if you want to chill out they're sweet


----------



## veggieguy12 (Mar 26, 2009)

i like those kids.
good for laying down at night, going to sleep after smoking weed.


----------



## Beer Mortal (Mar 27, 2009)

Agreed! I have a vast taste in music and when I am in the right mood which is usually calm or when im bored Ill listen to them and watch their videos.
I agree, one of the better bands to listen to when your laying down to crash.

Their touring right now but apparently their sold out in my town

so I have to go to orlando to see them


----------



## urse (Mar 27, 2009)

animal collective is good stuff. my ex girl introduced me a few years back. they're good to trip out to or go to sleep by. from what i hear hallucinogenic drugs are very readily available at their shows. =)


----------



## wartomods (Mar 27, 2009)

They are alright. Im not to fond of them, though


----------



## bote (Mar 27, 2009)

i like them ok. If you like any minimal electronicky stuff, check out Pantha du prince remix of Peacebone


----------



## tapes (Mar 27, 2009)

i love animal collective. i'm not so into their last two albums. my favorite albums are feels and sung tongs. i also really like the stuff they did before they were animal collective (avey tare, panda bear, and the geologist), like danse manatee.


----------



## Beegod Santana (Mar 28, 2009)

Working production I've see them about 5 times over the years. Personally I think they are WAY overrated and as people they're a bunch of stuck up hipster pricks. Never heard their recorded material, but I can only assume it must be better than their live shows. I like minimalism, but their material has always left me thinking "this is it??" I feel sorry for all the kids who shell out $40-$60 to see them.


----------



## Beer Mortal (Mar 28, 2009)

thanks for the suggestions ill look them up.
well i just got really into them, i like alot of songs and some songs i dont like but like the lyrics, Ive never seen them live but it is ridiculous how fast they get sold out now 
 I just wanted to atleast see them once, I seen a video of them at home recording winters lover and they seemed really fun to watch
i dont know many people into him in this area but i suppose there are more than i thought since its been sold out awhile.
hahaha I cant imagine listening to them while on shrooms or acid, id probably get into a dancing sort of mood. 
their stuck up? that sucks, i hate bands like that. too high and mighty
thats a big disappointment


----------



## 3rdEyeVision (Mar 26, 2013)

I see this post is old but hopefully you're still a fan haha. I am a die hard AnCo fan. Probably the biggest one you'll ever meet that isn't some little fuckin' hipster kid from some urban fashion-conscious town. I am very passionate about good music and when I discovered AnCo like 4 years ago I was blown away. I listened to them non stop and really got into every dynamic of what they were creating. Every song, every sound, every new album that came out and how different it was every time. I couldn't get enough. Sober or not. But I used to trip so much on mushrooms too and I would come to realize on my journeys that animal collective is seriously on top of the psychedelic music pyramid. Seriously, no one can touch what they've done. ESPECIALLY after they made the visual album ODDSAC. Did you see it? Oh man, that shit will melt your fucking brain. But I don't know if anyone can ever create something better sounding than their shit. The more underground music seems to still be coming out with really good shit these days but as far as psychedelic/avant garde shit goes I don't see it getting any better than AnCo in the future. I will say that their latest one "Centipede Hz" was kind of like...eh for me. I always loved how they went in new directions but this one is just like not their usual level of insanity. Every album equally rules on it's own unique level but this one I didn't feel that way with. I feel it's their worst one of all and boy I hate saying that. I still love them though. Anyways....end rant. Peace.


----------



## crow jane (Mar 27, 2013)

hah

are you on collected animals?

also nice BE-IN avatar


----------



## Leeble Skeet (Mar 27, 2013)

Animal collective is ok, but my favorite minimal chill type stuff would have to be Boards of Canada, Bibio, Air, and Ulrich Schnauss.


----------



## 3rdEyeVision (Mar 27, 2013)

crow jane said:


> hah
> 
> are you on collected animals?
> 
> also nice BE-IN avatar


 
Thanks brah  I've been waiting for someone to catch on to that. And no I am not.


----------



## 3rdEyeVision (Mar 27, 2013)

Leeble Skeet said:


> Animal collective is ok, but my favorite minimal chill type stuff would have to be Boards of Canada, Bibio, Air, and Ulrich Schnauss.


 
Minimal ambient is awesome I dig those artists you listed for sure but AnCo isn't something you can compare to that because they just aren't that genre you know? But I definitely dig minimal stuff so much more these days because it just keeps things light in any mindset or situation. I just have it in my head all day after I listen to it and im like....yeah dude feeling good


----------



## kokomojoe (Mar 27, 2013)

If you guys like chill music, check out Bonobo. They aren't really like animal collective but listen to the song Flutter and tell me what you think


----------



## Leeble Skeet (Mar 27, 2013)

kokomojoe said:


> If you guys like chill music, check out Bonobo. They aren't really like animal collective but listen to the song Flutter and tell me what you think


 
I don't think there are many artists I could compare to AC aside from the 5 other projects their members are involved in. Circulatory System, Black Moth Super Rainbow, and Baths touch on some similar vibes. But yeah, Bonobo is good shit. Blockhead has a similar sound.


----------



## kokomojoe (Mar 27, 2013)

I think one of my friends showed me this, crazy good.


----------



## 3rdEyeVision (Mar 27, 2013)

kokomojoe said:


> If you guys like chill music, check out Bonobo. They aren't really like animal collective but listen to the song Flutter and tell me what you think


 
Bonobo is pretty rad dude. I've got that cats whole discography too. Check out some better shit bro: DJ Shadow, DJ Krush, UNKLE, Amon Tobin


----------



## 3rdEyeVision (Mar 27, 2013)

Leeble Skeet said:


> I don't think there are many artists I could compare to AC aside from the 5 other projects their members are involved in. Circulatory System, Black Moth Super Rainbow, and Baths touch on some similar vibes. But yeah, Bonobo is good shit. Blockhead has a similar sound.


 
Again even these artists can't be compared at all though man. But Baths, I remember seein baths live..I think it's been 3 times now? But man was it a good time!


----------

